# when two trades meet



## duncsuss (Jul 6, 2013)

I recently made a trade with Rusdemka, getting a tool which will take a router bit (or other 1/2" diameter tool) and lock it into a solid piece of stainless steel bar.

I turned this handle for it from some hickory that I got from Daleddog earlier in the year.

Two trades, one tool ... now I just have to find something 1/2" diameter to stuff in the end of it and I'm away to the races ... 

Roughed with a spindle roughing gouge, shaped with a skew, sanded to 320 grit. Applied a quick coat of Danish Oil, then Myland's Friction Finish (applied on the lathe, apart from a tiny dot at the end of the handle which I did by hand afterwards.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Jul 7, 2013)

Let us know now well it works with different bits. I can see the use for V groove bits or dovetail bits. 
What other bits would be a good to use with it?

Your handle looks real nice.


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 7, 2013)

Mike Mills said:


> Let us know now well it works with different bits. I can see the use for V groove bits or dovetail bits.
> What other bits would be a good to use with it?
> 
> Your handle looks real nice.



Thanks, Mike.

I've been thinking of trying it for hollowing; bits that might work include spiral up-cut, cove box bits, mortising bits (provided I can avoid the down-facing side from catching as I move across the bottom of the work).

I've also been wondering if I can use it to hold the cutters used by folks who make their own hollowing tools.


----------



## RusDemka (Jul 20, 2013)

Great combination, and an awesome multi tool :-)


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 2, 2015)

How did this tool work out for you Duncan....

(I'm looking for that piece of wood for ya....this how far I got so far.)
Lol


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 3, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> How did this tool work out for you Duncan....



I made a piece of bent steel rod (a 45 degree bend) with a HSS cutting bit epoxied into the end. I couldn't control it when I tried to use it, the slightest pressure made it spin around and make a catch. Maybe have to do it a different shape but that involves getting the MAPP torch on the steel rod again.

I was advised not to use a router bit, he said having the second cutting edge out of sight (inside a hollowform) was an accident waiting to happen. I guess I could still use it for open form bowls this way.

Not sure why, but I didn't get a flag telling me you'd written on this thread ... maybe because it pre-dates the current forum software.

(Or perhaps it did tell me and I didn't notice )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Jun 3, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> I made a piece of bent steel rod (a 45 degree bend) with a HSS cutting bit epoxied into the end. I couldn't control it when I tried to use it, the slightest pressure made it spin around and make a catch. Maybe have to do it a different shape but that involves getting the MAPP torch on the steel rod again.
> 
> I was advised not to use a router bit, he said having the second cutting edge out of sight (inside a hollowform) was an accident waiting to happen. I guess I could still use it for open form bowls this way.
> 
> ...



Duncan, my guess is that the cutting action of the tip is off the main axis of the tool which allows a torque force to be transmitted. You can get away with it on some restrained tools in systems, but even then it's not advised. Be sure you have at least two bends to get the cutting tip in line with the tool shank.


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 3, 2015)

TimR said:


> Duncan, my guess is that the cutting action of the tip is off the main axis of the tool which allows a torque force to be transmitted. You can get away with it on some restrained tools in systems, but even then it's not advised. Be sure you have at least two bends to get the cutting tip in line with the tool shank.


Tim, that's 100% correct -- it is, and it does (and it did) 

I've seen photos of David Ellsworth's early tools ... they were single bends and he never had this problem. Clearly the laws of physics don't apply to the gods!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

